# Smartphone Kaufberatung - Hauptaugenmerk Soundqualität



## DocHN83 (17. Oktober 2019)

*Smartphone Kaufberatung - Hauptaugenmerk Soundqualität*

Moin.

Demnächst läuft mein Smartphone Vertrag aus, ich werde ihn nicht verlängern und befasse mich daher aktuell damit welches neue Smartphone es werden soll.
Ich brauche kein High-End der neuesten Generation dass 700 aufwärts kostet und allerhand neue Features hat. Was mir allerdings wichtig ist ist eine qualitativ gute Soundwiedergabe über Blutooth und über usb/Klinke, da ich es beim Sport nutze und ich eine zu leise Wiedergabe und schlechte Qualität mich da schon nervt.
Suche also ein Smartphone welches da von Haus aus schon gute Vorraussetzungen mitbringt.
Nun findet man nicht viele Testberichte die das Augenmerk darauf legen bzw man findet in den Spezifikationen auch nicht allzuviele Angaben über Soundchip/Klangverstärker oder verwendeten Standart.
Die HTC+ Smartphones sollen dort wohl sehr stark sein und entsprechendes Augenmerk drauf legen, allerdings ist das htc u12+ nun ja auch schon etwas betagt und ich weiss nicht recht ob ich mir ein derart "altes" Teil anschaffen soll.
Hat denn jemand aktuelle Empfehlungen ?

Sonstige zwingende Anforderungen hab ich nur bezüglich der Grösse 5,8 Zoll - maximal 6 Zoll, mehr sollten es nicht sein. Samsung S10(e) würde mir gefallen zb, finde aber keine Details über die Qualität der Musikwiedergabe.

Wäre ein MP3 Player da klanglich vielleicht sogar die bessere Wahl ? Aber in welcher Preisklasse ? ????

Besten Dank für alle Empfehlungen


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2019)

Soundqualität hat aber auch wenig mit Lautstärke zu tun. Allgemein ist für guten Sound mit MP3-Dateien doch ein guter Kopfhörer ausreichend, oder? 

Wirklich gute portable Player haben eine Harddisk, welche dann eben weniger, bzw nicht komprimierte Dateien, auch brauchen.

Wie toll der Sound dann für den Sport sein soll/kann, ist dann eine andere Frage. Als erstes würde ich ein GUTES Headset zulegen und mit deinem alten Handy testen. Kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass ein Handy sooo schlechten Sound von sich geben kann. Auch mal die Bitrate der MP3-Files checken.

Selbst auf meinem alten Ipod(!) hören sich die Songs mit nem Teufel-Blutooth sehr gut an, im Vergleich eines Nonames Klinkenteil.


----------



## DocHN83 (17. Oktober 2019)

Also der Unterschied zwischen meinem alten Samsung und meinem P20 lite zb ist definitiv hörbar, auch die Max Lautstärke ist unterschiedlich. Letztere hat mit der Qualität natürlich nichts zu tun, ist mir aber halt nicht unwichtig.
Eine externe Soundkarte bzw ein guter Verstärker machen ja im HiFi Bereich auch einen Unterschied, gescheite LS vorrausgesetzt ������
Momentan nutze ich Mittelklasse JBL Blutooth Overears, wenn ich weiss dass ich ein Ausgabegerät habe dass sowohl von Klang als auch vom Bumms her liefert, würde ich auch da entsprechend aufrüsten.

Die Bitrate der Lieder hat natürlich Vorrang und ist logischerweise immer die höchste ������


----------



## McDrake (17. Oktober 2019)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Also der Unterschied zwischen meinem alten Samsung und meinem P20 lite zb ist definitiv hörbar, auch die Max Lautstärke ist unterschiedlich. Letztere hat mit der Qualität natürlich nichts zu tun, ist mir aber halt nicht unwichtig.
> Eine externe Soundkarte bzw ein guter Verstärker machen ja im HiFi Bereich auch einen Unterschied, gescheite LS vorrausgesetzt ������
> Momentan nutze ich Mittelklasse JBL Blutooth Overears, wenn ich weiss dass ich ein Ausgabegerät habe dass sowohl von Klang als auch vom Bumms her liefert, würde ich auch da entsprechend aufrüsten.
> 
> Die Bitrate der Lieder hat natürlich Vorrang und ist logischerweise immer die höchste ������



Kannst ja auch einen Verstärker kaufen:
https://avguide.ch/testbericht/nimbus-verpflichtet-test-kopfhoererverstaerker-mcintosh-mha50

(Preis ist aber sehr extrem)

Aber da wird auch beschrieben, warum der Sound bei Handys nicht so toll ist.

Hab mit einem , der da Geräte getestst hat zusammengearbeitet.
Und da bracht er ab und zu mal Testgeräte zum reinhören mit.
Da sind dann portable HD-Player, mit UNKOMPRIMIERTEM Sound im Zusammenspiel mit Overear-Hörern ein Erlebnis.
Hier investiert man halt einmal für mehrere Jahre, anstatt sich für 1-2 Jahre an einen Vertrag zu binden.
 (was meiner persönlichen Meinung eh teurer ist, das aber ein anderes Thema   )


----------



## Herbboy (17. Oktober 2019)

War denn mit diesen Bluetooth-Teilen der Sound unterschiedlich bei deinen beiden Smartphones? Denn bei BT spielt an sich der Chip keine Rolle, sondern eher die verwendete App, die vlt. besser oder schlechter die Dateiinfos entpackt und ggf. durch Algorithmen den Sound ver(schlimm)bessert.

Sony hatte idr nen guten Ruf beim Klang, aber ich weiß nicht, wie deren Smartphones aktuell so sind.


----------



## DocHN83 (17. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Kannst ja auch einen Verstärker kaufen:
> https://avguide.ch/testbericht/nimbus-verpflichtet-test-kopfhoererverstaerker-mcintosh-mha50
> 
> (Preis ist aber sehr extrem)
> ...



Hm interessant. Allerdings widerstrebts mir schon mir ein extra Gerät anzuschaffen im 3stelligen Bereich, zumal ich halt ohnehin ein neues Smartphone brauche da der Akku langsam schwächelt und sich auch sonst langsam altersbedingte Nervigkeiten einstellen 



			
				Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> War denn mit diesen Bluetooth-Teilen der Sound unterschiedlich bei deinen beiden Smartphones? Denn bei BT spielt an sich der Chip keine Rolle, sondern eher die verwendete App, die vlt. besser oder schlechter die Dateiinfos entpackt und ggf. durch Algorithmen den Sound ver(schlimm)bessert.
> 
> Sony hatte idr nen guten Ruf beim Klang, aber ich weiß nicht, wie deren Smartphones aktuell so sind.



Hm okay, macht eigentlich Sinn was du sagst. Auf der anderen Seite hab ich bei "connect", die explizit einen Testbereicht für Smartphones zum Musik Hören rausbrachten (leider schon etwas älter), beim Test des HTC U12+ gelesen, dass dieses einen bestimmten Codec beherrscht : 
_Neben der Wiedergabe von Hi-Res-Audiodateien beherrscht das HTC den Codec Qualcomm aptX HD, um per Bluetooth eine möglichst verlustarme Audiowiedergabe zu bieten. _
https://www.connect.de/bildergalerie/smartphone-musik-bestenliste-galerie-3196398-118658984.html

Das klingt für mich interessant und ist halt durchaus ein Detail auf dass ich beim Kauf Wert legen würde, wenn man denn in den Spezifikationen der Smartphones solche Angaben finden würde 

Die Apps der Smartphones waren in der Tat unterschiedlich - ich hab auf meinem jetzigen da auch schon viel rumprobiert mit verschiedenen Apps und Equalizern, allerdings kein zufriedenstellendes Ergebnis gefunden bisher.
Auf meinem altem Samsung klingt halt alles gefühlt irgendwie druckvoller und auch nicht so verzerrt wie es das bei meinem Huawei teilweise der Fall ist bei hoher Lautstärke.


----------



## Worrel (17. Oktober 2019)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Die Bitrate der Lieder hat natürlich Vorrang und ist logischerweise immer die höchste ������


Für unterwegs muß das bei mir nicht sein. Da sind doch eh zig Störgeräusche.
Ich komprimiere in AAC (Nero), VBR Q 0.36 - ergibt 105 kbps

Das spiel ich auf nem Samsung Galaxy A50 ab und hört sich top an.
Hörer: https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B07HFMR4YN/


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> War denn mit diesen Bluetooth-Teilen der Sound unterschiedlich bei deinen beiden Smartphones? Denn bei BT spielt an sich der Chip keine Rolle, sondern eher die verwendete App, die vlt. besser oder schlechter die Dateiinfos entpackt und ggf. durch Algorithmen den Sound ver(schlimm)bessert.
> 
> Sony hatte idr nen guten Ruf beim Klang, aber ich weiß nicht, wie deren Smartphones aktuell so sind.



Hab ein Compact Z3 Compact... aber da hör ich nur Hörbücher.  Aber auch da mit dem Teufel BT 
Für Sport Sony NW-WS623. Gibt sonst wenig bis gar keine Alternativen, wenns darum geht was ins Wasser mitzunehmen.
BT geht da ja schlecht, denn ein Handy nehm ich nicht mit ins Wasser. Der Sound daraus ist ok.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2019)

Ich höre grundsätzlich über Klinkenstecker und da merke ich deutliche Unterschiede. Was m.M.n. zum Großteil an den verwendeten Buchsen liegt. 

Meine beiden alten HTC Smartphones waren hier qualitativ ganz vorne dabei, die kamen nicht ganz an meine Stereoanlage oder meine PC Soundkarte ran aber schlugen alle anderen, kleineren Geräte.

Mein LG Q6 ist erstaunlich okay, es geht sicher besser aber es klingt merklich besser als die Tablets von Acer und Asus, die ich hatte / habe, die sind wirklich nicht gut für Musik über Kopfhörer. Für ein 200 Euro Smartphone war ich da positiv überrascht und ich höre tatsächlich viel damit. 

Zu meinem Samsung kann ich jetzt tatsächlich nichts sagen, weil ich das noch richtig dafür benutzt habe, da es ein altes Note 4 ist, würde so ein Gerät ohnehin nicht in Frage kommen. Allerdings nehme ich an, dass Samsung generell auch nicht die schlechtesten bei der Audioausgabe sind.

Man muss aber denke ich wirklich am besten einen Test eines bestimmten Modells lesen. Ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass die Qualität hier auch bei dem selben Hersteller je nach Preisklasse durchaus schwankt. 

Über Bluetooth würde ich ohnehin keine Musik hören. Die Qualität scheint mir recht mau zu sein. Die Übertragungsraten sind halt nicht wirklich dafür gemacht.


----------



## Herbboy (18. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich höre grundsätzlich über Klinkenstecker und da merke ich deutliche Unterschiede. Was m.M.n. zum Großteil an den verwendeten Buchsen liegt.


 Das liegt sicher nicht an den Buchsen, sondern einfach nur am D/A-Wandler. Das ist der Chip, der aus dem digitalen Signal von Musikfiles ein analoges macht, also Stromschwankungen statt 0-1-Infos, die dann ganz simpel einfach nur die Kopfhörermembranen schwingen lassen, damit die Schall erzeugen. 

Theoretisch kann es zwar sein, dass Buchsen mit besonders guter Leitfähigkeit etwas besser als die mit einem Metall, das nicht ganz so dolle leitet, sind. Aber de Hauptrolle spielen an sich die D/A-Wandler sowie ggf. Codecs/Chips, die den Sound so oder so vorher anderes bearbeiten als bei einem anderen Handy.



Wegen Bluetooth: Unterwegs merke ich da keine Unterschiede zum Kabel, ich dreh aber auch nicht mega weit auf und konzentriere mich voll auf die Musik. Hinzu kommt, dass man ja gar nicht 100% direkt vergleichen kann, denn ein BT-Kopfhörer hat ja idr keinen optionalen Kabelanschluss - wie will man das also überhaupt genau sagen können, ob ein "schlechterer" Klang nur am Kopfhörer oder wirklich am Konzept "Bluetooth" liegt? Aber was mega nervt sind Verbindungsabbrüche - nach zwei BT-Kopfhörern, die Probleme hatten, hab ich das Thema ad acta gelegt, so praktisch es auch sein mag, dass man keinen Kabelsalat mehr hat. Evlt. hat das AUCH mit meinem Wohnort zu tun, denn in einer Großstadt hat man alle Nase lang andere Bluetooth-Geräte in der Umgebung. Vlt. stört das die Kopfhörer...?


----------



## Worrel (18. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Über Bluetooth würde ich ohnehin keine Musik hören. Die Qualität scheint mir recht mau zu sein. Die Übertragungsraten sind halt nicht wirklich dafür gemacht.


Für HiFi (also zuhause im Wohnzimmer kann ich's nicht beurteilen, aber für Walkman oder kleinen Lautsprecher, der irgendwo (ja gut, in mono ...) rum düdelt, während ich mich gerade auf was anderes konzentriere, finde ich den Sound top.

Den hier hab ich (ca 7x3x4cm und für ~30 Euro gekauft)
https://de.grandado.com/products/mp...5-watt-fahrer-bass-extral-1000-mah-power-bank


----------



## McDrake (18. Oktober 2019)

Meine Meinung: Wenn man wirklich so audiophil ist, dann lohnt es sich einen portablen Player anstatt eines Handys zu holen. Denn Handys haben nun mal andere Prioritäten. Portable Player habr nur einen Fokus: Gute Soundausgabe.


----------



## Batze (18. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Meine Meinung: Wenn man wirklich so audiophil ist, dann lohnt es sich einen portablen Player anstatt eines Handys zu holen. Denn Handys haben nun mal andere Prioritäten. Portable Player habr nur einen Fokus: Gute Soundausgabe.



Sehe ich auch so. 
Für sowas habe ich noch meinen fast 10 Jahre alten iPod, und da kommt Sound mäßig kein Handy ran, einfach Top, weil die Dinger dafür gemacht worden sind, für Sound. Und die Dinger bekommt man mittlerweile fast Hinterhergeschmissen. Na Okey, die alten Apple teile sind echt etwas teurer geworden, weil sie eben Super sind vom Sound her. Aber was besseres gibt es kaum. Allein die Bedienung ist sowas von Super. Nichts anderes kann da mithalten.
Da war noch ein Steve Jobs am werkeln. Schade das er nicht mehr da ist. Mit Appel würde es jetzt ganz anders aussehen wenn der noch am werkeln wäre. R.I.P. S.J.
Alles was Apple jetzt ist , ist das Werk von S.J. Man verwaltet es nur noch.


----------



## Spiritogre (18. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das liegt sicher nicht an den Buchsen, sondern einfach nur am D/A-Wandler. Das ist der Chip, der aus dem digitalen Signal von Musikfiles ein analoges macht, also Stromschwankungen statt 0-1-Infos, die dann ganz simpel einfach nur die Kopfhörermembranen schwingen lassen, damit die Schall erzeugen.


Nein, das wird der Klirrfaktor der Buchsen sein. Als ich noch ct', das Heft, gelesen habe, hatten die dort damals Tests von MP3 Playern und Soundkarten, wo das ein starker Faktor war.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nein, das wird der Klirrfaktor der Buchsen sein. Als ich noch ct', das Heft, gelesen habe, hatten die dort damals Tests von MP3 Playern und Soundkarten, wo das ein starker Faktor war.


 Ok, das ist aber dann echt lange her, und der größere Faktor ist AFAIK sehr wohl der Wandler und die Codecs. Bist Du sicher, dass es explizit um die Buchsen ging? Denn der Klirrfaktor wird eben auch vom Wandler bestimmt. Der Test müsste ja ABSOLUT identische Chips und Wandler verglichen haben, bei denen ausschließlich die Buchsen unterschiedliches Material hatten. ^^


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ok, das ist aber dann echt lange her, und der größere Faktor ist AFAIK sehr wohl der Wandler und die Codecs. Bist Du sicher, dass es explizit um die Buchsen ging? Denn der Klirrfaktor wird eben auch vom Wandler bestimmt. Der Test müsste ja ABSOLUT identische Chips und Wandler verglichen haben, bei denen ausschließlich die Buchsen unterschiedliches Material hatten. ^^



Es ist nun echt ewig her, ich glaube da wurden sogar noch iPods mit getestet. Ich erinnere mich jedenfalls daran, dass die Apple Geräte von der Klangqualität da ganz oben mitspielten. 
Ich habe auch keine Ahnung mehr, ob die Buchsen unterschiedliche Materialen hatten. Ich erinnere mich nur noch daran, dass eben bemängelt wurde, dass einige Buchsen ziemlich schlecht waren und die Klangqualität dadurch litt.  

Ich habe z.B. das hier gefunden: "Das Klirren entsteht in jeder Baugruppe, da die verwendeten Bauteile, insbesondere Halbleiter und Elektronenröhren, nichtideale Eigenschaften (Nichtlinearitäten) aufweisen. Insbesondere bei Leistungsverstärkern muss ein Kompromiss zwischen Klirrfaktor und Verlustleistung bzw. Schaltungsaufwand gefunden werden. Oft spielen thermische Prozesse durch Eigenerwärmung sowie Alterung eine Rolle, die durch Arbeitspunktverschiebung zu Verzerrungen führen." (Wikipedia)

Kann mir also schon vorstellen, dass durch günstige Bauteile oder durch Erwärmung an den Stellen die Klangqualität dadurch merklich leidet.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2019)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist nun echt ewig her, ich glaube da wurden sogar noch iPods mit getestet. Ich erinnere mich jedenfalls daran, dass die Apple Geräte von der Klangqualität da ganz oben mitspielten.
> Ich habe auch keine Ahnung mehr, ob die Buchsen unterschiedliche Materialen hatten. Ich erinnere mich nur noch daran, dass eben bemängelt wurde, dass einige Buchsen ziemlich schlecht waren und die Klangqualität dadurch litt.
> 
> Ich habe z.B. das hier gefunden: "Das Klirren entsteht in jeder Baugruppe, da die verwendeten Bauteile, insbesondere Halbleiter und Elektronenröhren, nichtideale Eigenschaften (Nichtlinearitäten) aufweisen. Insbesondere bei Leistungsverstärkern muss ein Kompromiss zwischen Klirrfaktor und Verlustleistung bzw. Schaltungsaufwand gefunden werden. Oft spielen thermische Prozesse durch Eigenerwärmung sowie Alterung eine Rolle, die durch Arbeitspunktverschiebung zu Verzerrungen führen." (Wikipedia)
> ...


 sicher, aber meines Wissens sind die eigentlichen Buchsen da ein sehr kleiner Faktor - das wird ja vom Wiki-Eintrag untermauert, der vor allem Halbleiter und Verstärker (das hat auch mit dem Wandler zu tun) hervorhebt. Röhren sind bei chipbasierten Geräten ja eh nicht vorhanden. 

Wenn ein Hersteller extra einen ordentlichen Wandler verwendet, wird er sicher nicht eine Buchse mit einer sehr schlechten Leitfähigkeit nehmen - und wenn eh kein guter Wandler drin ist, wird es wiederum sowieso egal sein   Falls denn die eigentliche Buchse wirklich einen hörbaren Unterschied macht ^^  Das müsste man eben, wenn man eine verlässliche Aussage treffen will, mit identischem Rest machen, so dass wirklich nur die Buchse der Unterschied ist. Ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt sowieso nicht, wie man rausfinden soll, ob eine Buchse nun gut oder schlecht ist - beim Wandler kann man sich zumindest zu den Chips und deren Umgebung informieren, aber selbst das ist schwer. Am Ende bleibt nur ein Direktvergleich der Geräte mit identischem Kopfhörer.


----------



## DocHN83 (24. Oktober 2019)

Abend, war ein paar Tage nicht da.
Aber wie ich sehe hat keiner eine aktuelle Kaufempfehlung - schade.
Hab mich derweil in einem Smartphone Forum schlau gemacht - nur für die die es interessiert : Bei Bluetooth Wiedergabe ist wohl die ganze Geschichte mit Vorverstärker etc die potene Smartphones haben uninteressant - was zählt ist wohl Hauptsache der APTX- Codec, der ist mit Android 8.0 Standart und muss auch vom Kopfhörer unterstützt werden.
Ich werd mir also vermutlich das angestrebte S10e holen und wenn ich auch damit nicht zufrieden bin mich mal mit MP3 Playern auseinandersetzen.
Hier kann zu gemacht werden.


----------



## McDrake (24. Oktober 2019)

Danke für die Info. Jetzt weiss ich was die Einblendung auf meinem Sony bedeutet, wenn ich mein besagtes BT-Teufel verbinde (aptX wird unterstützt) 


Da stimmt in dem Bereich halt schon, dass das Headset ein, wenn nicht der wichtigste Faktor ist. Aber Dir gings ja auch um die Lautstärke. Was hast Du da rausbekommen?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2019)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Abend, war ein paar Tage nicht da.
> Aber wie ich sehe hat keiner eine aktuelle Kaufempfehlung - schade.
> Hab mich derweil in einem Smartphone Forum schlau gemacht - nur für die die es interessiert : Bei Bluetooth Wiedergabe ist wohl die ganze Geschichte mit Vorverstärker etc die potene Smartphones haben uninteressant - was zählt ist wohl Hauptsache der APTX- Codec, der ist mit Android 8.0 Standart und muss auch vom Kopfhörer unterstützt werden.


 Das hatte ich ja bereits gesagt. Nicht namentlich den Codec explizit, aber ich schrieb ja, dass bei Bluetooth nur die Software eine Rolle spielt und nicht die Qualität des Audio-Chips oder der Buchse.


----------



## DocHN83 (24. Oktober 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Da stimmt in dem Bereich halt schon, dass das Headset ein, wenn nicht der wichtigste Faktor ist. Aber Dir gings ja auch um die Lautstärke. Was hast Du da rausbekommen?



Leider nichts genaues. Es ist wohl definitiv so dass das eine SM durchaus lauter sein kann wie das andere, explizite Beispiele von Geräten hab ich aber keine. Auch hier ist dennoch der Kopfhörer ausschlaggebender.

Darf man fragen welche Teufel Kopfhörer du hast ? Ich liebäugel mit den Airy :

https://www.teufel.de/kopfhoerer/ai...MI_5OA9NS15QIVD9HeCh3BngIDEAAYASAAEgKBsvD_BwE


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2019)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Leider nichts genaues. Es ist wohl definitiv so dass das eine SM durchaus lauter sein kann wie das andere, explizite Beispiele von Geräten hab ich aber keine. Auch hier ist dennoch der Kopfhörer ausschlaggebender.
> 
> Darf man fragen welche Teufel Kopfhörer du hast ? Ich liebäugel mit den Airy :
> 
> https://www.teufel.de/kopfhoerer/ai...MI_5OA9NS15QIVD9HeCh3BngIDEAAYASAAEgKBsvD_BwE



Ich hab die zwar nicht, aber ich hab mich schon oft mit so was befasst. Wenn Du auch ein wenig den Style der Headphones magst und für den Preis nicht NUR Klang erwartest, liegst du mit denen sicher nicht falsch. Natürlich klingen solche BT-Teile nie so gut wie ähnlich teure Kabelgebundene Modelle, und Teufel hat auch seit Jahren den Ruf, dass ein nicht unerheblicher Teil des Preises für den Namen draufgeht    D.h. für den Preis findet du sicher bessere mit Kabel, und es kann gut sein, dass du für 130€ auch bessere mit Bluetooth finden kannst bzw. welche für 70-80€, die kaum schlechter sind. Aber wenn du aber auch wegen des Designs durchaus mehr zahlen willst, ist der Unterschied wiederum eher gering - und vlt sind die für den Preis auch wirklich gut. Was man nie sagen kann ist, ob Dir einer vlt. rein vom Geschmack her besser gefällt, obwohl er rein objektiv gesehen an sich schlechter klingt. Sound ist ja AUCH Geschmackssache, sofern ein Mindestmaß an Sounddetails zu hören ist. 

Was ich aber unbedingt in Erfahrung bringen würde ist die Frage, ob auch genug Leute gute Ergebnisse wahrnehmen, die die Kopfhörer per Smartphone nutzen und es dabei dann auch mal in der Hosentasche oder so tragen. Ich hatte schon zwei Kopfhörer, die (für den Preis) gut wegkamen, aber kaum hatte ich das Handy nicht in der Jacken-, sondern Hosentasche, gab es dauernd Verbindungsabrüche. In der Wohnung aber: Handy liegt 5m weit weg, kein Problem...  da scheint es je nach Modell Probleme zu geben, wenn in der "Sichtlinie" des Signals zu viel Nicht-Luft ist... 


ps: mein comment davor liest sich vlt etwas "beleidigt" - da fehlte nur ein Smiley, war ganz nett gemeint


----------



## DocHN83 (25. Oktober 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ps: mein comment davor liest sich vlt etwas "beleidigt" - da fehlte nur ein Smiley, war ganz nett gemeint


Kein Thema, hab das nicht als "beleidigt" aufgefasst ??????.

Also das Design ist mir nicht wirklich wichtig, modisches pling pling brauch ich nicht.
Was mir aber wichtig ist ist dass die Dinger nicht zu klobig sind - will die ja wie gesagt fürs Fitnessstudio, da will ich keine riesigen Nerddinger mit dicken Ohrpolstern ^^
Die Teufel sehen mir in dem Punkt nach einem guten Kompromiss aus. Ansonsten muss ich ehrlich sagen dass ich halt explizit nach einem Hersteller gesucht hab der für hochwertige Audioprodukte steht und aptx hat - der kam dabei raus ??????
Preislich ist das aber in der Tat das Maximum, würde lieber unter 100 bleiben eben weil die nur für den Sport sind.

Was die Verbindung angeht - also ich hatte schon einige Bluetooth Kopfhörer - Inear und Overear - und nie Probleme mit der Verbindung. Mein Studio ist sehr gross und weiträumig - Abbrüche hab ich in der Tat erst so nach 10-20 Metern wenn eine Wand dazwischen ist, zb wenn ich auf die Toilette gehe und das Smartphone im Trainingsraum liegen gelassen hab. 
Daher gehe ich davon aus dass auch bei hochwertigen Teilen nicht zum Problem wird ??????.


----------



## McDrake (25. Oktober 2019)

DocHN83 schrieb:


> Leider nichts genaues. Es ist wohl definitiv so dass das eine SM durchaus lauter sein kann wie das andere, explizite Beispiele von Geräten hab ich aber keine. Auch hier ist dennoch der Kopfhörer ausschlaggebender.
> 
> Darf man fragen welche Teufel Kopfhörer du hast ? Ich liebäugel mit den Airy :



Ich hab die In-Ear-Variante Move BT, allerdings noch die "alte" Variante. Gibt inzwischen eine neuere Version mit besserer Schutzart und Ohrhaken.
Die brauch ich aber nicht, da ich damit eh keinen Sport treibe
Ich hab mich für In-Ear entschieden, weil ich die viel mit mir rumtrage und diese natürlich weniger Platz benötigen.
Die Dinger sind für mich, für unterwegs einfach praktischer
Zu Hause am PC nehm ich aber auch Over Ear (Sennheiser), weil da meiner Meinung nach, der Sound besser kommt.

Wegen dem Preis: Ja, Teufel hat nen Namen und teilweise auch an Qualität eingebüsst, laut "Internet".
Allerdings les' ich mir da schon zuvor Tests durch. Die sind, zumindest beim Move BT durchwegs positiv... auch eben für diese Preisklasse.
Ich bin sowohl mit meinem 2.1 System am PC, welches einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, als auch beim Headset, sehr zufrieden.
Und so teuer sind die Dinger ja auch nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2019)

Das "Bashing" gegen Teufel startete auch eher wegen der Boxen, die einfach nur zu teuer wurden für das, was sie bieten. Aber gerade bei Gamern hatten sie sich eben einen Namen gemacht, da sie vor vielen Jahren, als es noch kein Surround per Headphone hab und manche am PC Surroundsound wollten ohne AV-Receiver, die einzigen guten 5.1-Boxen für PCs waren. Da gab es ansonsten lange zeit nur Billig-Müll, weil PC-Nutzer angeblich maximal 100-150€ ausgeben wollten, also pro Box bei 5.1 maximal 17-30€.  

Das kann erstens inzwischen anders sein und zweitens in Sachen Kopfhörern anders aussehen


----------



## tyka1125 (22. Juni 2021)

@DocHN83, die machen keine so guten Spiele mehr. Die Scrabble Hilfe kann helfen. Lassen Sie es mich wissen, wenn Sie das Problem gelöst haben.


----------

